# Hauntings: Ghost stories to chill the spine...



## Ian Whates (May 4, 2012)

A caress when there's no one there to touch you... that sense of being watched by someone or something just beyond your perception... *Hauntings*; a collection of all new ghost stories coming soon from NewCon Press.






_Cover art by Ben Baldwin_​ 
Features original stories by:

Tanith Lee
Robert Shearman
Adrian Tchaikovsky
Liz Williams
Alison Littlewood
Sarah Singleton
Paul Kane
Marie O'Regan
Amanda Hemingway (aka Jan Siegel)
Kim Lakin-Smith
Mark West
Ian Whates 
and more...


----------



## Fried Egg (May 4, 2012)

This sounds very interesting Ian. 

I didn't know you wrote ghost stories?


----------



## Ian Whates (May 4, 2012)

FE, I actually adlibbed my story in front of a live audience and cameras, in an attempt to give it a more immediate feel.  (I did have a basic idea in advance and a few cribnotes researched that morning.) When it came to actually writing the piece, I had to do so listening to a recording of the performance. 

If you have a spare 11 minutes...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJctPHXJop4


----------



## Ian Whates (Jun 2, 2012)

I can now reveal the full ToC and cover of the book, which will be launched at Forbidden Planet in London on Saturday June 30th. 


Intro – Adele Wearing
Don’t Listen – Ian Whates
The Cradle in the Corner – Marie O’Regan
On the Grey Road – Alison Littlewood
Not a Cat Person – Adrian Tchaikovsky
Fog on the Old Coast Road – Mark West
Dark Peak – Kim Lakin-Smith
The Things I See – Theresa Derwin
Presence – Paul Kane
Starcross – Liz Williams
Forward and Back, Change Places – Marion Pitman
Long Dene Mill – Sarah Singleton
The White Otter – Amanda Hemingway
The Ghost (In Two Letters) – Tanith Lee
The Scariest Place in the World – Mark Morris
Simon Harries – Robert Shearman 
About the Authors


----------

